# Kudos Sportspersons of Idaho they know how the process works



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

2:22 p.m. -- Sportsmen and women rally at Statehouse
Idaho Statesman
Edition Date: 01/16/07

About 200 Idaho sportsmen and women representing 31 different sporting groups rallied at the Statehouse Tuesday to show lawmakers they are united and will be active in the current session. 
Sportsmen and women expect to address controversial elk farms this session. Part of the day's events centered around that upcoming fight as various speakers talked about the threat elk ranches pose to hunting. Bills pertaining to elk farms are expected to be heard in committees in early February.

"Idaho sportsmen and women have never been as united as they are right now," said Mark Bell, president of the Idaho Sportsmen's Advisory Caucus, which organized the event.

The groups wanted so show a unified front to lawmakers as they tell them their concerns about bills pertaining to fish and wildlife.

"There are a lot of us out here, and we're watching what's going on in the Statehouse," said Steve Huffaker, who retired last month as director of the Idaho Department of Fish and Game.

Read the full story in Wednesday's Idaho Statesman.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

A lesson to be learned.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*200 sportsmen from 31 groups tell lawmakers, 'We're watching'*
Idaho Statesman By Roger Phillips
Edition Date: 01/17/07

Camouflage clothing is usually worn to blend in, but about 200 hunters and anglers wore it to stand out at the Statehouse on Tuesday.
Representatives from about 31 sporting organizations, from bowhunters to bass anglers, gathered for the first "Camo Day" to make their unified presence known to lawmakers.

"There are a lot of us out here, and we're watching what's going in the Statehouse. Please keep that in mind as you go about the people's business," said Steve Huffaker, who retired last month as director of the Idaho Department of Fish and Game.

The groups wanted to show lawmakers that they will be vocal in the current session.

"Idaho sportsmen andwomen have never been as united as they are right now," said Mark Bell, president of the Idaho Sportsmen's Advisory Caucus, which organized the event.

Sportsmen expect to address controversial elk farms during the legislative session.

Part of the event Tuesday centered around that upcoming fight as speakers talked about the threat elk ranches pose to hunting and wild elk. Legislators are expected to debate bills pertaining to elk farms in early February.

But the overall goal of the advisory caucus has been to get sporting groups to work together on political issues that affect hunters, anglers and wildlife.

"I think sportsmen of all kinds are realizing that no political party is going to represent their interests all the time," said James Piotrowski, president of the Ted Trueblood Trout Unlimited chapter in Boise.

He said banding together benefits all sporting groups because most consist of volunteers who won't have to duplicate the work of lobbying for their causes at the Statehouse.

He also pointed out that all organizations share a common goal in protecting and conserving wildlife.

"Trout Unlimited's interests coincide with hunters, trappers and houndsmen.

"All wildlife needs the same preservation of habitat," Piotrowski said.

Huffaker said those interests also cross over to every resident of the state because hunters and anglers help preserve and protect wildlife and wildlands that everyone enjoys, regardless of whether they fish or hunt.

"Sportsmen in Idaho create the quality of life we all enjoy," Huffaker said.

Rep. Eric Anderson, R-Priest Lake, attended the rally in a three-piece suit and a camouflage stocking cap.

He said the sportsmen's clout in the Legislature is getting "stronger and stronger."

"The more involved this group becomes, the more we're going to protect one of our greatest assets, the outdoors and our use of the outdoors," Anderson said.

To offer story ideas or comments, contact reporter Roger Phillips at [email protected] or 373-6615.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And they definatly got it right in banning in-lines from the muzzleloader season. :beer:


----------

